# The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 to 1963 - Songs of the Day Calendar...



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 to 1963 -

Songs of the Day Calendar...*

This thread is intended as a companion to accompany "Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949", however the focal point each day will centre on *a* *featured individual vocalist* and will showcase the recordings which charted within a particular year by that performer running sequentially by year each day *beginning in 1933 and ending in 1963* with the focus exclusively within that 30 year period.

Photographs and biographical information will accompany links to the original recordings.

As the thread progresses through the years from 1933 to 1963 it will gradually transition to one in which multiple artists with single chart listings within a particular year are then featured.

Commentary on any and all aspects are welcomed, however -

I respectfully *request that you refrain from posting videos within this particular thread*.

* - Duncan*

===============================================================

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 - *

*Songs for the Day of March 1, 2020 -*

*Bing Crosby - 1933*









*Bing Crosby - "The Shadow Waltz" - 

Highest chart position for the year 1933 - # 1*

*Music by Harry Warren with lyrics by Al Dubin*






*Guy Lombardo and His Royal Canadians with Bing Crosby -

"You're Getting to Be a Habit With Me" - 

Highest chart position for the year 1933 - # 1*

*Music by Harry Warren with lyrics by Al Dubin*






*Bing Crosby - "Just An Echo In The Valley" -

Highest chart position for the year 1933 - # 2*

*Music by Harry M. Woods with lyrics by Jimmy Campbell and Reg Connelly*






*Harold Lillis "Bing" Crosby Jr. *(May 3, 1903 - October 14, 1977) was an American singer, comedian and actor.

The first multimedia star, Crosby was a leader in record sales, radio ratings, and motion picture grosses from 1931 to 1954.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 2, 2020 -*

*Paul Whiteman and His Orchestra - 1934*








*(Pictured: Paul Whiteman and His Orchestra)*








*(Pictured: Bob Lawrence)*

*Paul Whiteman and His Orchestra - "Smoke Gets In Your Eyes"

Vocal refrain by Bob Lawrence*

*Highest chart position for the year 1934 - # 1*

*Music by Jerome Kern with lyrics by Otto Harbach*






*Paul Whiteman and His Orchestra - "Wagon Wheels"

Vocal refrain by Bob Lawrence *

*Highest cChart position for the year 1934 - # 1*

*Written by Billy Hill and Peter DeRose*






*Paul Whiteman and His Orchestra - "If I Love Again"

Vocal refrain by Bob Lawrence*

*Highest chart position for the year 1934 - # 16*

*Music by Ben Oakland with lyrics by Jack Murray*






*Paul Samuel Whiteman* (March 28, 1890 - December 29, 1967) was an American bandleader, composer, orchestral director, and violist.

As the leader of one of the most popular dance bands in the United States during the 1920s and early 1930s, Paul Whiteman produced recordings that were immensely successful, and press notices often referred to him as the "King of Jazz".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 3, 2020 -*

*Fred Astaire - 1935*








*(Pictured: Ginger Rogers and Fred Astaire)*

*Fred Astaire - "Cheek To Cheek"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1935 - # 1*

*Written by Irving Berlin*






*Fred Astaire - "Top Hat, White Tie And Tails"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1935 - # 2*

*Written by Irving Berlin*






*Fred Astaire - "Isn't This A Lovely Day?"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1935 - # 3*

*Written by Irving Berlin*






*Fred Astaire* (born Frederick Austerlitz; May 10, 1899 - June 22, 1987) was an American dancer, singer, actor, choreographer, and television presenter. He is widely considered the most influential dancer in the history of film.

His stage and subsequent film and television careers spanned a total of 76 years. He starred in more than 10 Broadway and West End musicals, made 31 musical films, four television specials, and issued numerous recordings. As a dancer, his most outstanding traits were his uncanny sense of rhythm, his perfectionism, and his innovation. His most memorable dancing partnership was with Ginger Rogers, with whom he co-starred in a series of ten Hollywood musicals.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 4, 2020 -*

*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - 1936 *









*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - "Alone"

Vocal refrain by Cliff Weston *

*Highest chart position for the year 1936 - # 1*

*Music by Nacio Herb Brown with lyrics by Arthur Freed*






*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - "No Regrets"

Vocal refrain by Jack Leonard*

*Highest chart position for the year 1936 - # 4*

*Written by Harry Tobias and Roy Ingraham*






*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - "You"

Vocal refrain by Edythe Wright *

*Highest chart position for the year 1936 - # 1*

*Written by Harold Adamson and Walter Donaldson*






*Thomas Francis Dorsey Jr.* (November 19, 1905 - November 26, 1956) was an American jazz trombonist, composer, conductor and bandleader of the big band era. He was known as the "Sentimental Gentleman of Swing" because of his smooth-toned trombone playing. His theme song was I'm Getting Sentimental Over You.









*Cliff Weston* was a vocalist and trumpeter. While with Tommy Dorsey, Weston recorded two big vocal hits: the seasonal classic, "Santa Claus Is Coming to Town" with Edyth Wright (1935) and "Alone" (1936) which topped the charts that year.

*Jack Leonard* - (February 10, 1913 - June 17, 1988) - One of the top male vocalists of the late 1930's, Jack Leonard was rivaled only by Bing Crosby in popularity. He was singing in Bert Block's orchestra in 1935 when Tommy Dorsey hired him away. Dorsey also took trumpeter Joe Bauer and arranger Axel Stordahl, then known as Odd Stordahl. Together the men formed a vocal group call the Three Esquires. It was as a soloist, though, that Leonard would achieve stardom, singing on such classics as "Marie," "All the Things You Are," "Our Love," and "Indian Summer."









*Edythe Wright* (August 16, 1916[1] - October 27, 1965) was an American singer who performed from 1935 to 1939 with the band led by Tommy Dorsey.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 5, 2020 -*

*Shep Fields and His Rippling Rhythm Orchestra - 1937*









*Shep Fields and His Rippling Rhythm Orchestra - "That Old Feeling"

Vocal refrain by Bob Goday*

*Highest chart position for the year 1937 - # 1*

*Music by Sammy Fain with lyrics by Lew Brown*






*Shep Fields and His Rippling Rhythm Orchestra - "The Merry-Go-Round Broke Down"

Vocal refrain by Bob Goday *

*Highest chart position for the year 1937 - # 1*

*Written by Cliff Friend and Dave Franklin *






*Shep Fields and His Rippling Rhythm Orchestra - "Thanks for the Memory"

Vocal refrain by Bob Goday *

*Highest chart position for the year 1937 - # 1*

*Written by Ralph Rainger with lyrics by Leo Robin*






*Shep Fields* (born Saul Feldman, September 12, 1910 - February 23, 1981) was an American bandleader who led the "Shep Fields and His Rippling Rhythm" orchestra during the Big Band era of the 1930s. He was the originator of the unique jazz band sound known as "Rippling Rhythm". During the course of a musical career which spanned over three decades he recorded over three hundred records and remained popular with audiences from the 1930s into the 1950s.

Though Shep Fields will always best be remembered for his "Rippling Rhythm," he also lead one of the most critically- acclaimed sweet orchestras of his day.

The orchestra signed to RCA's Bluebird label and produced a string of successful hits throughout the late 1930s and early 1940s. Vocalists were Clare Nunn, Phyliss Kenny, Hal Derwin, Charles Chester, Jerry Stewart, and Bob Goday.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Duncan said:


> *The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -
> 
> Songs for the Day of March 2, 2020 -*
> 
> ...


Thanks for this -- great stuff! Whiteman and his orchestra were closely connected to George Gershwin and Ferde Grofe, performing premieres of some of their best-known compositions. The Harmonie Ensemble/New York conducted by Steven Richman is a current exponent of the original Whiteman Orchestra versions of Gershwin and Grofe compositions. I highly recommend their 2006 CD "Symphonic Jazz" (Bridge 9212).


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 6, 2020 -*

*Artie Shaw and His Orchestra - 1938*









*Artie Shaw and His Orchestra - "They Say"

Vocal refrain by Helen Forrest*

*Highest chart position for the year 1938 - # 1*

*Written by Edward Heyman, Paul Mann, and Stephan Weiss*






*Artie Shaw and His Orchestra - "Deep In A Dream"

Vocal refrain by Helen Forrest *

*Highest chart position for the year 1938 - # 3*

*Written by Eddie DeLange & Jimmy Van Heusen*






*Artie Shaw and His Orchestra - "I Have Eyes"

Vocal refrain by Helen Forrest *

*Highest chart position for the year 1938 - # 10*

*Written by Leo Robin and Ralph Rainger*






===============================================================

*Bonus Instrumental Selection - *

*Artie Shaw and His Orchestra - "Begin the Beguine"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1938 - # 1*

*Written by Cole Porter*






==============================================================









*Artie Shaw* (born Arthur Jacob Arshawsky; May 23, 1910 - December 30, 2004) was an American clarinetist, composer, bandleader and actor.

Widely regarded as "one of jazz's finest clarinetists", Shaw led one of the United States' most popular big bands in the late 1930s through the early 1940s. Though he had numerous hit records, he was perhaps best known for his 1938 recording of Cole Porter's "Begin the Beguine". Before the release of "Beguine", Shaw and his fledgling band had languished in relative obscurity for over two years and, after its release, he became a major pop artist within short order. The record eventually became one of the era's defining recordings. Musically restless, Shaw was also an early proponent of what became known much later as Third Stream music, which blended elements of classical and jazz forms and traditions.









*Helen Forrest* (born Helen Fogel, April 12, 1917 - July 11, 1999) was an American singer of traditional pop and swing music. She served as the "girl singer" for three of the most popular big bands of the Swing Era (Artie Shaw, Benny Goodman, and Harry James), thereby earning a reputation as "the voice of the name bands."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 7, 2020 -
*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - 1939*









*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Blue Orchids"

Vocal refrain by Ray Eberle*

*Highest chart position for the year 1939 - # 1*

*Written by Hoagy Carmichael *






*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Moon Love"

Vocal refrain by Ray Eberle *

*Highest chart position for the year 1939 - # 1*

*Music by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky with lyrics by Andre Kostelanetz, Mack David, and Mack Davis*






*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Over The Rainbow"

Vocal refrain by Ray Eberle *

*Highest chart position for the year 1939 - # 1*

*Music by Harold Arlen with lyrics by E.Y. Harburg*






================================================================================

*Bonus Instrumental Selection -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "In The Mood" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1939 - # 1
*
*Written by Joe Garland*






================================================================================









*Alton Glenn Miller* (March 1, 1904 - disappeared December 15, 1944) was an American big-band trombonist, arranger, composer, and bandleader in the swing era. He was the best-selling recording artist from 1939 to 1942, leading one of the best-known big bands.









*Raymond Eberle* (January 19, 1919 - August 25, 1979) was a vocalist during the Big Band Era, making his name with the Glenn Miller Orchestra. His elder brother, Bob Eberly, sang with the Jimmy Dorsey Orchestra.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 8, 2020 -

Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - 1940*









*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - "I'll Never Smile Again"

Vocal refrain by Frank Sinatra and the Pied Pipers*

*Highest chart position for the year 1940 - # 1*

*Written by Ruth Lowe*






*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - "We Three (My Echo, My Shadow and Me)" -

Vocal refrain by Frank Sinatra *

*Highest chart position for the year 1940 - # 3*

*Written by by Nelson Cogane, Sammy Mysels and Dick Robertson*






*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - "Our Love Affair"

Vocal refrain by Frank Sinatra *

*Highest chart position for the year 1940 - # 5*

*Music by Roger Edens with lyrics by Arthur Freed*














*Thomas Francis Dorsey Jr.* (November 19, 1905 - November 26, 1956) was an American jazz trombonist, composer, conductor and bandleader of the big band era. He was known as the "Sentimental Gentleman of Swing" because of his smooth-toned trombone playing.









*Francis Albert Sinatra* (December 12, 1915 - May 14, 1998) was an American singer, actor and producer who was one of the most popular and influential musical artists of the 20th century.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread is on hiatus with a return date to be determined...

- Duncan


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Duncan said:


> This thread is on hiatus with a return date to be determined...
> 
> - Duncan


OK.

I sure loved the types of songs *Bing Crosby* would tackle in the early days - especially his white guy scatting.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 30, 2020 -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - 1941 *









*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Chattanooga Choo-Choo"

Vocal refrain by Tex Beneke and the Modernaires *

*Highest chart position for the year 1941 - # 1*

*Music by Harry Warren with lyrics by Mack Gordon*






*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Elmer's Tune"

Vocal refrain by Ray Eberle and the Modernaires*

*Highest chart position for the year 1941 - # 1*

*Written by Elmer Albrecht, Dick Jurgens and Sammy Gallop*






*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "You And I"

Vocal refrain by Ray Eberle *

*Highest chart position for the year 1941 - # 1*






====================================================================================================

*Bonus Instrumental Selection -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Song of the Volga Boatmen"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1941 - # 1*

*Based on a traditional Russian folk tune*






====================================================================================================









*Gordon Lee "Tex" Beneke* (February 12, 1914 - May 30, 2000 was an American saxophonist, singer, and bandleader. His career is a history of associations with bandleader Glenn Miller and former musicians and singers who worked with Miller.









*Raymond Eberle* (January 19, 1919 - August 25, 1979) was a vocalist during the Big Band Era, making his name with the Glenn Miller Orchestra. His elder brother, Bob Eberly, sang with the Jimmy Dorsey Orchestra.









*The Modernaires *were an American vocal group, best known for performing in the 1940s alongside Glenn Miller.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Those Big Band vocal groups were top notch.

I've directed and music directed a few shows with songs that utilize the unique style of harmonic arrangements. Stunning to hear them performed well live.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of March 31, 2020 -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - 1942*









*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "(I've Got A Gal In) Kalamazoo"

Vocal refrain by Tex Beneke, Marion Hutton, and The Modernaires *

*Highest chart position for the year 1942 - # 1*

*Written by Mack Gordon and Harry Warren*






*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (With Anyone Else But Me)"

Vocal refrain by Marion Hutton, Tex Beneke, and the Modernaires*

*Highest chart position for the year 1942 - # 1*

*Music by Sam H. Stept with lyrics by Lew Brown and Charles Tobias*






*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Moonlight Cocktail"

Vocal refrain by Ray Eberle and the Modernaires*

*Highest chart position for the year 1942 - # 1*

*Music by Luckey Roberts with lyrics by Kim Gannon*






====================================================================================================

*Bonus Instrumental Selection -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "A String of Pearls" - Instrumental Version
*
*Highest chart position for the year 1942 - # 1*

*Music by Jerry Gray*






====================================================================================================









*Marion Hutton* (born Marion Thornburg; March 10, 1919 - January 10, 1987) was an American singer and actress. She is best remembered for her singing with the Glenn Miller Orchestra from 1938-1942. She was the sister of actress and singer Betty Hutton.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 1, 2020 -*

*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra -1943

Frank Sinatra with Harry James and His Orchestra - 1943

Frank Sinatra - 1943*









*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra - "In The Blue of Evening"

Vocal refrain by Frank Sinatra *

*Highest chart position for the year 1943 - # 1*

*Written by Al D'Artega and Tom Adair*






*Frank Sinatra with Harry James and His Orchestra - "All Or Nothing At All"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1943 - # 2*

*Music by Arthur Altman with lyrics by Jack Lawrence*






*Frank Sinatra - "You'll Never Know"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1943 - # 2*

*Music by Harry Warren with lyrics by Mack Gordon*














*Frank Sinatra* left as vocalist with Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra and signed with Columbia Records as a solo artist on June 1, 1943 during the 1942-44 musicians' strike.

Frank Sinatra recorded his version of "You'll Never Know" at his first recording session at Columbia as a solo artist. (He had recorded at Columbia in 1939 as a member of Harry James's band.) It was arranged and conducted by Alec Wilder with the Bobby Tucker Singers providing accompaniment. Sinatra's version charted for 16 weeks starting July 24 and spent two weeks at number 2.

As the strike extended into 1943, record companies bypassed the striking musicians by recording their popular vocalists singing with vocal groups filling the backup role normally filled by orchestras. Columbia, which had signed Sinatra on June 1, 1943, was keen to issue records featuring their new star; the company therefore hired Axel Stordahl as arranger and conductor for several sessions with a vocal group called the Bobby Tucker Singers. These first sessions were on June 7, June 22, August 5, and November 10, 1943. Of the nine songs recorded during these sessions, seven charted on the best-selling list.

Several months passed before any effects of the strike were noticed. At first, the record companies hoped to call the union's bluff by releasing new recordings from their unissued stockpiles, but the strike lasted much longer than anticipated and eventually the supply of unissued recordings was exhausted. The companies also reissued long deleted recordings from their back catalogs, including some from as far back as the dawn of the electrical recording era in 1925.

One reissue that was especially successful was Columbia's release of Harry James' "All or Nothing at All", recorded in August 1939 and released when James' new vocalist, Frank Sinatra, was still largely unknown. The original release carried the usual credit, "Vocal Chorus by Frank Sinatra" in small type. It sold around five thousand copies. When Columbia reissued the record in 1943 with the now famous Sinatra given top billing, and "with Harry James and his Orchestra" in small type below, the record was on the best-selling list for 18 weeks and reached number 2 on June 2, 1943


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 2, 2020 -*

*Bing Crosby - 1944*









*Bing Crosby - "The San Fernando Valley"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1944 - # 1*

*Written by Gordon Jenkins*






*Bing Crosby - "I Love You" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1944 - # 1*

*Written by Cole Porter*






*Bing Crosby - "I'll Be Seeing You"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1944 - # 1*

*Music by Sammy Fain with lyrics by Irving Kahal*






*Bing Crosby - "Swinging On A Star" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1944 - # 1*

*Music by Jimmy Van Heusen with lyrics by Johnny Burke*






*Harry Lillis "Bing" Crosby Jr.* (May 3, 1903 - October 14, 1977) was an American singer, comedian and actor. The first multimedia star, Crosby was a leader in record sales, radio ratings, and motion picture grosses from 1931 to 1954.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Duncan said:


> *Harry Lillis "Bing" Crosby Jr.* (May 3, 1903 - October 14, 1977) was an American singer, comedian and actor. The first multimedia star, Crosby was a leader in record sales, radio ratings, and motion picture grosses from 1931 to 1954.


Hmm . . . I always thought that *Rudy Vallée* was the first.

I remember accounts from people that were there swearing that his gigs were full of screaming girls, and that they "got the seats wet".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

pianozach said:


> Hmm . . . I always thought that *Rudy Vallée* was the first.
> 
> I remember accounts from people that were there swearing that his gigs were full of screaming girls, and that they "got the seats wet".


"Multimedia" in this instance includes television - which came along a little too late to be a medium that Vallée would have been able to exploit to its fullest potential.

Crosby, although reluctant at first, eventually developed a significant presence -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Bing_Crosby_TV_appearances


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 3, 2020 -*

*Harry James and His Orchestra - 1945*









*Harry James and His Orchestra - "I'm Beginning To See The Light"

Vocal chorus by Kitty Kallen 
*
*Highest chart position for the year 1945 - # 1
*
*Written by Duke Ellington, Don George, Johnny Hodges, and Harry James*






*Harry James and His Orchestra - "I'll Buy That Dream"

Vocal chorus by Kitty Kallen*

*Highest chart position for the year 1945- # 2*

*Written by Herb Magidson and Allie Wrubel*






*Harry James and His Orchestra - "It's Been A Long Long Time"

Vocal chorus by Kitty Kallen
*
*Highest chart position for the year 1945 - # 1*

*Written by Jule Styne and Sammy Cahn *














*Harry Haag James* (March 15, 1916 - July 5, 1983) was an American musician who is best known as a trumpet-playing band leader who led a big band from 1939 to 1946. He broke up his band for a short period in 1947 but shortly after he reorganized and was active again with his band from then until his death in 1983. He was especially known among musicians for his technical proficiency as well as his tone, and was influential on new trumpet players from the late 1930's into the 1940's. He was also an actor in a number of films that usually featured his band.









*Kitty Kallen* (born Katie Kallen; May 25, 1921 - January 7, 2016) was an American popular singer whose career spanned from the 1930s to the 1960s, to include the Swing era of the Big Band years, the post-WWII pop scene and the early years of rock 'n roll. Kallen performed with popular big band leaders of the 1940s, including Jimmy Dorsey and Harry James, before establishing a solo career.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 4, 2020 -*

*Perry Como - 1946*









*Perry Como - "Prisoner of Love"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1946 - # 1*

*Music by Russ Columbo and Clarence Gaskill with lyrics by Leo Robin*






*Perry Como - "Chi-Baba Chi-Baba (My Bambino Go To Sleep)*

*Highest chart position for the year 1946 - # 1*

*Written by Mack David, Jerry Livingston, and Al Hoffman*






*Perry Como - "Surrender" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1946 - # 1*

*Written by Bennie Benjamin and George Weiss*






*Pierino Ronald "Perry" Como* (May 18, 1912 - May 12, 2001) was an American singer, actor and television personality. During a career spanning more than half a century he recorded exclusively for RCA Victor for 44 years, after signing with the label in 1943. "Mr. C.", as he was nicknamed, sold millions of records and pioneered a weekly musical variety television show. His weekly television shows and seasonal specials were broadcast throughout the world.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 5, 2020 -*

*Dinah Shore - 1947*









*Dinah Shore - "I Love You For Sentimental Reasons"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1947 - # 2
*
*Written by Ivory "Deek" Watson and William "Pat" Best *






*Dinah Shore - "Anniversary Song"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1947 - # 1*

*Written by Ion Ivanovici, Al Jolson, and Saul Chaplin*






*Dinah Shore - "I Wish I Didn't Love You So"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1947 - # 2*

*Written by Frank Loesser*






*Dinah Shore* (born Fannye Rose Shore; February 29, 1916 - February 24, 1994) was an American singer, actress and television personality, and the top-charting female vocalist of the 1940's. She rose to prominence as a recording artist during the Big Band era. She achieved even greater success a decade later, in television, mainly as hostess of a series of variety programs for Chevrolet automobile company.

After failing singing auditions for the bands of Benny Goodman, and both Jimmy and Tommy Dorsey, Shore struck out on her own. She became the first singer of her era to achieve huge solo success. She had a string of 80 charted popular hits, spanning 1940-1957, and after appearing in a handful of feature films, she went on to a four-decade career in American television.

She starred in her own music and variety shows from 1951 through 1963 and hosted two talk shows in the 1970s. TV Guide ranked her at number 16 on their list of the top 50 television stars of all time. Stylistically, Shore was compared to two singers who followed her in the mid-to-late 1940s and early 1950s, Doris Day and Patti Page.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 6, 2020 -*

*Margaret Whiting - 1948*









*Margaret Whiting - "Now Is The Hour" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1948 - # 2*

*Music by Clement Scott and with lyrics by Maewa Kaihau and Dorothy Stewart *






*Margaret Whiting - "A Tree In The Meadow"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1948 - # 1
*
*Written by Billy Reid*






*Margaret Whiting - "Far Away Places"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1948 - # 2*

*Written by Joan Whitney and Alex Kramer *






*Margaret Eleanor Whiting* (July 22, 1924 - January 10, 2011) was an American popular music and country music singer who gained popularity in the 1940's and 1950's.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 7, 2020 -*

*Perry Como - 1949*









*Perry Como - "Forever And Forever" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1949 - # 2*

*Music by Franz Winkler with lyrics by Malia Rosa*






*Perry Como - "'A' - You're Adorable" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1949 - # 1*

*Music by Sid Lippman with lyrics by Buddy Kaye and Fred Wise*






*Perry Como - "Some Enchanted Evening"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1949 - # 1*

*Written by Richard Rodgers with lyrics by Oscar Hammerstein II*






*Pierino Ronald "Perry" Como* (May 18, 1912 - May 12, 2001) was an American singer, actor and television personality. During a career spanning more than half a century he recorded exclusively for RCA Victor for 44 years, after signing with the label in 1943. "Mr. C.", as he was nicknamed, sold millions of records and pioneered a weekly musical variety television show. His weekly television shows and seasonal specials were broadcast throughout the world.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 8, 2020 -*

*Patti Page - 1950 *









*Patti Page Quartet - "With My Eyes Wide Open I'm Dreaming" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1950 - # 11*

*Music by Harry Revel with lyrics by Mack Gordon*






*Patti Page - "All My Love (Bolero)"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1950 - # 1*

*Music by Paul Durand with lyrics by Mitchell Parrish*






*Patti Page - "The Tennessee Waltz"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1950 - # 1
*
*Music by Pee Wee King with lyrics by Redd Stewart*






Clara Ann Fowler (November 8, 1927 - January 1, 2013), known by her stage name *Patti Pag*e, was an American singer of pop and country music and occasional actress. She was the top-charting female vocalist and best-selling female artist of the 1950's, selling over 100 million records during a six-decade long career. She was often introduced as "the Singin' Rage, Miss Patti Page".

Unlike most other pop singers, Page blended country music styles into many of her songs. As a result of this crossover appeal, many of Page's singles appeared on the Billboard Country Chart. In the 1970's, she shifted her style more toward country music and began having even more success on the country charts, ending up as one of the few vocalists to have charted in five separate decades.

"*Patti Page Quartet*" - Page had a number 11 hit with "*With My Eyes Wide Open, I'm Dreaming*" in 1950. Having previously recorded both vocal parts on the duet "Confess", Page had been intrigued by the possibility of using overdubbing techniques to record as a "one-woman quartet"; when Mercury A & R director Mitch Miller received Page's suggestion skeptically the singer prepped a demo showcasing her multi-tracked vocals which drew Millers' consent to have Page record "With My Eyes Wide Open..." in this manner. Recorded in a 3 December 1949 session in New York City with Jack Rael conducting his orchestra, "With My Eyes Wide Open..." became Page's first million-seller and established her trademark vocal sound.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 9, 2020 -*

*Tony Bennett - 1951 *









*Tony Bennett - "Because of You"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1951 - # 1*

*Written by Arthur Hammerstein and Dudley Wilkinson*






*Tony Bennett - "I Won't Cry Anymore"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1951 - # 12*

*Music by Al Frisch with lyrics by Fred Wise
*





*Tony Bennett - "Cold, Cold Heart" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1951 - # 1 *

*Written by Hank Williams*






Anthony Dominick Benedetto (born August 3, 1926), known professionally as *Tony Bennett*, is an American singer of traditional pop standards, big band, show tunes, and jazz.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 10, 2020 -*

*Jo Stafford - 1952*









*Jo Stafford - "You Belong To Me"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1952 - # 1*

*Written by Chilton Price, Pee Wee King, and Redd Stewart*






*Jo Stafford - "Jambalaya" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1952 - # 3*

*Written by Hank Williams*






*Jo Stafford - "Keep It A Secret"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1952 - # 4*

*Written by Jessie May Robinson*






*Jo Elizabeth Stafford* (November 12, 1917 - July 16, 2008) was an American traditional pop music singer and occasional actress, whose career spanned five decades from the late 1930's to the early 1980's. Admired for the purity of her voice, she originally underwent classical training to become an opera singer before following a career in popular music, and by 1955 had achieved more worldwide record sales than any other female artist. Her 1952 song "You Belong to Me" topped the charts in the United States and United Kingdom, the record becoming the first by a female artist to reach number one on the UK Singles Chart.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 11, 2020 -*

*Eddie Fisher - 1953*









*Eddie Fisher - "Many Times" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1953 - # 4*

*Written by Jessie Barnes and Felix Stahl*






*Eddie Fisher - "I'm Walking Behind You" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1952 - # 1*

*Written by Billy Reid
*





*Eddie Fisher - "Oh! My Papa"*

_*Highest chart position for the year 1953 - # 1*_

*Music by Paul Burkhard with lyrics by James John Turner Phillips and Geoffrey Parsons*






*Edwin Jack Fisher* (August 10, 1928 - September 22, 2010) was an American singer and actor. He was one of the most popular artists during the first half of the 1950's, selling millions of records and hosting his own TV show. Fisher divorced his first wife, actress Debbie Reynolds, to marry Reynolds' best friend, actress Elizabeth Taylor, after Taylor's husband, film producer Mike Todd, was killed in a plane crash. The scandalous affair was widely reported, bringing unfavorable publicity to Fisher. He later married Connie Stevens. Fisher fathered Carrie Fisher and Todd Fisher with Reynolds, and Joely Fisher and Tricia Leigh Fisher with Stevens.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 12, 2020 -*

*Rosemary Clooney - 1954*









*Rosemary Clooney - "Hey There" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1954 - # 1*

*Written by Richard Adler and Jerry Ross*






*Rosemary Clooney - "This Ole House" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1954 - # 1
*
*Written by Stuart Hamblen*






*Rosemary Clooney - "Mambo Italiano" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1954 - # 9
*
*Written by Bob Merrill *






*Rosemary Clooney* (May 23, 1928 - June 29, 2002) was an American singer and actress.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 13, 2020 *-

*Frank Sinatra - 1955*









*Frank Sinatra - "Learnin' The Blues"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1955 - # 1
*
*Written by Dolores Vicki Silvers*






*Frank Sinatra - "Love And Marriage"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1955 - # 5*

*Music by Jimmy Van Heusen with lyrics by Sammy Cahn*






*Frank Sinatra - "(Love Is) The Tender Trap"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1955 - # 7*

*Music by Jimmy Van Heusen with lyrics by Sammy Cahn*






*Francis Albert Sinatra* (December 12, 1915 - May 14, 1998) was an American singer, actor and producer who was one of the most popular and influential musical artists of the 20th century.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 14, 2020 -*

*Pat Boone - 1956 *









*Pat Boone - "I'll Be Home"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1956 - # 4*

*Music by Ferdinand Washington with lyrics by Stan Lewis*






*Pat Boone - "I Almost Lost My Mind" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1956 - # 1
*
*Written by Ivory Joe Hunter*






*Pat Boone - "Don't Forbid Me" 
*
*Highest chart position for the year 1956 - # 1*

*Written by Charles Singleton 
*





*Patrick Charles Eugene Boone*(born June 1, 1934) is an American singer, composer, actor, writer, television personality, motivational speaker, and spokesman. He was a successful pop singer in the United States during the 1950's and early 1960's. He sold more than 45 million records, had 38 top-40 hits, and appeared in more than 12 Hollywood films.

According to Billboard, Boone was the second-biggest charting artist of the late 1950's, behind only Elvis Presley, and was ranked at No. 9 in its listing of the Top 100 Top 40 Artists 1955-1995. Until the 2010's, Boone held the Billboard record for spending 220 consecutive weeks on the charts with one or more songs each week.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 15, 2020 -*

*Johnny Mathis - 1957*









*Johnny Mathis - "Wonderful! Wonderful!"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1957 - # 14*

*Music by Sherman Edwards with lyrics by Ben Raleigh
*





*Johnny Mathis - "It's Not For Me To Say"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1957 - # 5*

*Music by Robert Allen with lyrics by Al Stillman*






*Johnny Mathis - "Chances Are"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1957 - # 1
*
*Music by Robert Allen with lyrics by Al Stillman*






*John Royce Mathis* (born September 30, 1935) is an American singer-songwriter of popular music. Starting his career with singles of standard music, he became highly popular as an album artist, with several dozen of his albums achieving gold or platinum status and 73 making the Billboard charts to date. Mathis has received the Grammy Lifetime Achievement Award and has been inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame for three separate recordings.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 16, 2020 -*

*Perry Como - 1958*









*Perry Como - "Catch A Falling Star"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1958 - # 1*

*Written by Paul Vance and Lee Pockriss*






*Perry Como - "Magic Moments" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1958 - # 4
*
*Music by Burt Bacharach with lyrics by Hal David*






*Perry Como - "Dance Only With Me"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1958 - # 19*

*Written by Adolph Green, Betty Comden, and Jule Styne*






*Pierino Ronald "Perry" Como* (May 18, 1912 - May 12, 2001) was an American singer, actor and television personality. During a career spanning more than half a century he recorded exclusively for RCA Victor for 44 years, after signing with the label in 1943. "Mr. C.", as he was nicknamed, sold millions of records and pioneered a weekly musical variety television show. His weekly television shows and seasonal specials were broadcast throughout the world.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 17, 2020 -*

*Bobby Darin - 1959*









*Bobby Darin - "Dream Lover"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1959 - # 2*

*Written by Bobby Darin *






*Bobby Darin - "Mack The Knife"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1959 - # 1*

*Music by Kurt Weill with lyrics by Bertolt Brecht*






*Bobby Darin - "Beyond the Sea"*

*Released: 1959 - Highest chart position for the year 1960 - # 6*

*Music by Charles Trenet with lyrics by Jack Lawrence*






*Bobby Darin* (born Walden Robert Cassotto; May 14, 1936 - December 20, 1973) was an American singer, songwriter, multi-instrumentalist, and actor in film and television. He performed jazz, pop, rock and roll, folk, swing, and country music.

In 1990, Darin was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, with singer and close friend Paul Anka announcing the honor. In 1999, Darin was voted into the Songwriters Hall of Fame.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 18, 2020 -*

*Connie Francis - 1960 *









*Connie Francis - "Everybody's Somebody's Fool"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1960 - # 1*

*Written by Jack Keller and Howard Greenfield*






*Connie Francis - "My Heart Has A Mind Of Its Own"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1960 - # 1*

*Written by Jack Keller and Howard Greenfield*






*Connie Francis - "Where The Boys Are"*

*Released 1961 - Highest chart position for the year 1961 - # 4*

*Written by Neil Sedaka and Howard Greenfield *






*Connie Francis* (born Concetta Rosa Maria Franconero; December 12, 1938) is an American pop singer, former actress, and top-charting female vocalist of the late 1950s and early 1960s.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 19, 2020 -*

*Patsy Cline - 1961*









*Patsy Cline - "I Fall To Pieces" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1961 - # 12*

*Written by Hank Cochran and Harlan Howard*






*Patsy Cline - "Crazy"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1961 - # 9*

*Written by Willie Nelson*






*Patsy Cline - "She's Got You"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1962 - # 14*

*Written by Hank Cochran*






*Patsy Cline* (born Virginia Patterson Hensley; September 8, 1932 - March 5, 1963) was an American singer. She is considered one of the most influential vocalists of the 20th century and was one of the first country music artists to successfully cross over into pop music.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 20, 2020 -*

*Ray Charles - 1962*









*Ray Charles - "I Can't Stop Loving You"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1962 - # 1*

*Written by Don Gibson*






*Ray Charles - "You Don't Know Me"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1962 - # 2*

*Written by Cindy Walker*






*Ray Charles - "Your Cheating Heart"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1962 - # 29*

*Written by Hank Williams *






*Ray Charles Robinson* (September 23, 1930 - June 10, 2004) was an American singer, songwriter, pianist, and composer. Among friends and fellow musicians he preferred being called "Brother Ray." He was often referred to as "The Genius."

Charles pioneered the soul music genre during the 1950's by combining blues, rhythm and blues, and gospel styles into the music he recorded for Atlantic. He contributed to the integration of country music, rhythm and blues, and pop music during the 1960's with his crossover success on ABC Records, notably with his two "Modern Sounds In Country Music" albums. While he was with ABC, Charles became one of the first black musicians to be granted artistic control by a mainstream record company.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Golden Age of Popular Vocalists - 1933 - 1963 -

Songs for the Day of April 21, 2020 -*

*Bobby Vinton - 1963*









*Bobby Vinton - "Blue On Blue"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1963 - # 3*

*Music by Burt Bacharach with lyrics by Hal David*






*Bobby Vinton - "Blue Velvet" *

*Highest chart position for the year 1963 - # 1
*
*Written by Bernie Wayne and Lee Morris*






*Bobby Vinton - "There! I've Said It Again"*

*Highest chart position for the year 1963 - # 1*

*Written by Redd Evans and David Mann
*





*Stanley Robert Vinton Jr.* (born April 16, 1935), known professionally as Bobby Vinton, is an American singer and songwriter who briefly appeared in films. In pop music circles, as a teen idol he became known as "The Polish Prince", as his music pays tribute to his Polish heritage.

Vinton's version of "There! I've Said It Again" was the final number one song on the Hot 100 prior to the Beatles. The song charted at No. 1 on January 4, 1964 for four weeks.


----------

